# Alan Wake für PC: Profitabel nach 48 Stunden - Kosten für Entwicklung und Marketing in zwei Tagen reingeholt



## TheKhoaNguyen (20. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alan Wake für PC: Profitabel nach 48 Stunden - Kosten für Entwicklung und Marketing in zwei Tagen reingeholt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alan Wake für PC: Profitabel nach 48 Stunden - Kosten für Entwicklung und Marketing in zwei Tagen reingeholt


----------



## X3niC (20. Februar 2012)

Macht derbe Bock und hat richtig schöne Grafik


----------



## Krampfkeks (20. Februar 2012)

Es hatte Marketing auf pc?


----------



## Angeldust (20. Februar 2012)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Es hatte Marketing auf pc?


 
Ja den Hype als es nicht für PC rauskam


----------



## Phone83 (20. Februar 2012)

aber für pc entwicklen lohnt doch nicht...


----------



## leckmuschel (20. Februar 2012)

jetzt wissen wir auch, wieso doch ein ghost recon für pc kommen wird


----------



## stawacz (20. Februar 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> aber für pc entwicklen lohnt doch nicht...


 

wollt ich auch grad sagen,,unverständlich,,der PC is doch tot^^


----------



## lippianer (20. Februar 2012)

aber wenn das Spiel endlich auch in Handel ist greife Ich auch zu!>!


----------



## Phone83 (20. Februar 2012)

habs auf steam für 27 euro gekauft + soundtrack. finde das ist in ordnung dafür das die keine kosten haben


----------



## JoeBold (20. Februar 2012)

Wissen wir denn schon, ob die Retail Version ohne Accounbindung, bzw. Steam ausskommen wird? Weil nur dann kaufe ich mir das Spiel auch.


----------



## DrProof (20. Februar 2012)

Und was ist nun besonders daran??? Nichts...


----------



## Ickis99 (20. Februar 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Und was ist nun besonders daran??? Nichts...



Muss auch nichts besonderes sein. Es reicht, wenn es gut und für einen vernünftigen Preis zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Phone83 (20. Februar 2012)

es ist gut das es so ein erfolg ist denn dann können wir hoffen dass das nächste projekt direkt für den pc erscheint oder vieleicht sogar nur dafür


----------



## lippianer (20. Februar 2012)

ich glaube die Laden version braucht auch steam aber solange es nicht Origin ist gehts ja noch...^^


----------



## Mellsei (20. Februar 2012)

Das Spiel ist einwandfrei und sehr ergreifend .. ich hoffe auf einen Nachfolger !!


----------



## Phone83 (20. Februar 2012)

ja nachfolger schon aber bisschen am gameplay muss noch gearbeitet werden war bisschen träge. am anfang wusste ich nicht ob ich nun rennen soll( was man eh nur 5 sek kann) oder schießen (was man auch nicht so oft kann weil kaum muni)^^


----------



## 5h4d0w (20. Februar 2012)

gut zu wissen. diesen link muss ich mir aufheben und jedes mal posten wenn irgendwo wegen raubkopierern gejammert wird...


----------



## Egersdorfer (20. Februar 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> habs auf steam für 27 euro gekauft + soundtrack. finde das ist in ordnung dafür das die keine kosten haben


 
Na ja, keine Kosten stimmt ja sicherlich nicht. Die Entwicklungs und Werbekosten außen vor, verlangt ja zumindest Steam Gebühren.


----------



## Corsa500 (20. Februar 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> gut zu wissen. diesen link muss ich mir aufheben und jedes mal posten wenn irgendwo wegen raubkopierern gejammert wird...


 Was für ein Schwachsinn. Ich wette auch Alan Wake wurde öfters gezogen als legal gekauft. Nur weil die Entwickler trotzdem Profit machen konnten, heißt das nicht, dass sie keinen Schaden durch Raubkopierer hatten. Für einen Entwickler wie Remedy mag dieser Profit zwar reichen, aber für große Publisher mag die Situation anders aussehen - für die ist das dann nur ein bisschen Profit, der die Mühe nicht mehr wert ist und den man wieder reinholt, wenn man sich stattdessen stärker auf die Konsolen-Versionen und ihr Marketing konzentriert.


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> gut zu wissen. diesen link muss ich mir aufheben und jedes mal posten wenn irgendwo wegen raubkopierern gejammert wird...


 
Lass mich raten
du hast keine Ahnung von Betriebswirtschaftslehre und vorallem den Punkt "Gewinnaufwendung"? 
Und als ob dadurch keinen Schaden entsteht, denn die Ausrede, man hätte es sich ja eh nicht gekauft ist halt mal einfach gelogen


----------



## Bonkic (20. Februar 2012)

hm, also wenn man bedenkt, dass remedy gerade mal knapp ein halbes jahr mit der portierung von alan wake beschäftigt war, ist das wirklich nicht so sehr überraschend.
ganz im gegenteil ist es schlicht notwendig zumindest die kosten in den ersten tagen nach release wieder eingespielt zu haben, wenn man bedenkt, dass die masse der spieler normalerweise umgehend bei veröffentlichung zugreift.


----------



## Phone83 (20. Februar 2012)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Na ja, keine Kosten stimmt ja sicherlich nicht. Die Entwicklungs und Werbekosten außen vor, verlangt ja zumindest Steam Gebühren.


 
schon aber cd pressen verpackungen herstellen und ausliefern kostet auf die menge auch einiges


----------



## fatal-illusion (20. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön, auf die Raubkopiererdebatte etc..geh ich jetz ma nich ein, ich freu mich einfach nur, das lässt - vielleicht - doch auf einen Nachfolger auch für'n PC hoffen, den ich mir persönlich sehr wünschen würd und das obwohl ich noch nich ma durch bin mit AW


----------



## krucki1 (20. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Lass mich raten
> du hast keine Ahnung von Betriebswirtschaftslehre und vorallem den Punkt "Gewinnaufwendung"?
> Und als ob dadurch keinen Schaden entsteht, denn die Ausrede, man hätte es sich ja eh nicht gekauft ist halt mal einfach gelogen


  Wenn ich so ein unfug lese. Wieso soll das gelogen sein? Ich habe damals als Jugendlicher massenweise Raubkopien gespielt die ich vom Arbeitskollegen bekam. Die hätte ich mir niemals im Leben gekauft, kostenlos aber eben doch gespielt. Die Spiele die mich wirklich interessierten habe ich hingegen schon immer gekauft.


----------



## 5h4d0w (20. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Lass mich raten
> du hast keine Ahnung von Betriebswirtschaftslehre und vorallem den Punkt "Gewinnaufwendung"?



falsch geraten. BWL war einer meiner matura-schwerpunkte. aber wenn du denkst, dass erstens in der praxis alles so durchgeführt wird wie in der theorie vorgesehen und nicht verstehst, dass die hintergründe und arten wie man theorien anwenden kann von enormer bedeutung sind, dann hast du keine ahnung von noch einigem mehr.



> Und als ob dadurch keinen Schaden entsteht, denn die Ausrede, man hätte es sich ja eh nicht gekauft ist halt mal einfach gelogen


 
und das primitive vereinfachung.
eine, die gerne von gierhälsen gebracht wird, weil ihnen bewusst ist, dass viele, die es lesen, sich denken "oh, schaden - ja natürlich, da bin ich dagegen! ist eine sauerei!". ohne zu hinterfragen, was denn dieser schaden ist, von dem gesprochen wird.
wenn auf der andern seite eine firma sich dafür drückt steuern zu zahlen, ihre produktion in arme länder auslagert oder das personal mies behandelt, dann ist plötzlich das wort "schaden" nirgends zu finden. da ist dann die rede von "gewinnmaximierung" und "wirtschaftlichem vorteil".

ich würde auch nichtmal unbedingt behaupten, dass kein schaden entstehen würde, aber so vereinfacht hingeschmissen grenzt DAS eben an lüge. denn ich wäre mir zB nicht sicher, ob der *schaden*, der durch mangelnde mundpropaganda durch fehlende raubkopien entstehen würde, nicht größer wäre. ich hab in meinem leben genug beispiele von leuten kennengelernt, wo jene, die viel kopiert haben, mehr original gekauft haben, als jene, die kaum kopiert haben.
und das ist auch nur eine der dimensionen. dann ist es eben auch eine frage des ausmaßes des schaden. soll man etwa vielleicht zB leute, die einen kaugummi stehlen, für ein jahr hinter gitter werfen, weil es "schaden" ist, egal wie er aussieht?

und abgesehn davon, dass ich nie behauptet hab, es würde KEIN schaden entstehen, hatte ich es vor zB einzusetzen, wenn firmen sagen es würde sich nicht auszahlen, ein spiel am PC zu veröffentlichen, weil es keine aussicht auf gewinn gibt. oder wenn mal wieder die diskussion über drakonische maßnahmen wütet, die in keinem verhältnis zu dem (möglicherweise) entstandenen schaden stehen.


----------



## lippianer (20. Februar 2012)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn. Ich wette auch Alan Wake wurde öfters gezogen als legal gekauft. Nur weil die Entwickler trotzdem Profit machen konnten, heißt das nicht, dass sie keinen Schaden durch Raubkopierer hatten. Für einen Entwickler wie Remedy mag dieser Profit zwar reichen, aber für große Publisher mag die Situation anders aussehen - für die ist das dann nur ein bisschen Profit, der die Mühe nicht mehr wert ist und den man wieder reinholt, wenn man sich stattdessen stärker auf die Konsolen-Versionen und ihr Marketing konzentriert.


also  wenn die Publisher demos wieder raus bringen würden, würdest auch weniger Raubkopieren geben!
Ich kaufe mir auch nicht mehr viele Games so wie damals zu PS2 zeiten die scheiße waren und Ich gebe es zu Ich hab Alan Wake auch geladen und hab bis zur Tankstelle gespielt und entschieden das es ein gutes Game ist für mich!>! Darum werde Ich es am 1 oder 2 März kaufen im Laden.

Rechtschreibfehler  schenk Ich euch die im text sind!>!


----------



## heinz-otto (20. Februar 2012)

Freut mich sehr für Remedy und auch als PC Spieler. Ich warte aber noch auf die Ladenversion.


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so ein unfug lese. Wieso soll das gelogen sein? Ich habe damals als Jugendlicher massenweise Raubkopien gespielt die ich vom Arbeitskollegen bekam. Die hätte ich mir niemals im Leben gekauft, kostenlos aber eben doch gespielt. Die Spiele die mich wirklich interessierten habe ich hingegen schon immer gekauft.


 
schön wenn man sich selbst sowas vorlügen kann um sein Gewissen nicht zu belasten!


----------



## krucki1 (20. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> schön wenn man sich selbst sowas vorlügen kann um sein Gewissen nicht zu belasten!


Du musst es ja wissen, du kennst mich ja auch so gut, Träumer.


Topic: Hm ich weiss immer noch nicht ob ich es mir kaufen soll oder nicht. Einerseit scheint es ja echt gut zu sein, auf der anderen Seite wird der PC Spieler erst im Stich gelassen und als es auf den Konsolen nicht gut läuft, da kommt eine PC Version. Weiss nicht ob ich dieses Verhalten noch honorieren soll.


----------



## spike00 (20. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht bringt das Rockstar dazu dieses Cowboy-Rollenspiel rauszubringen das nur für Konsolen war, mir fällt grad nicht der Name ein.


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2012)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Februar 2012)

Ist kein Rollenspiel. Aber trotzdem geil^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2012)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr für Remedy und auch als PC Spieler. Ich warte aber noch auf die Ladenversion.


 
Jop, ich ebenfalls. Hab die LE schon vorbestellt.


----------



## tavrosffm (20. Februar 2012)

jo red dead redemtion für den pc... da würde ich eventuell nochmal zuschlagen.
auf der ps3 machts irgendwie keinen spaß vor allem das aiming....dem werd ich auf konsolen wohl nie was abgewinnen.
von daher ist alan wake da es nun endlich auf pc kommt ein pflichtkauf.
ich bevorzuge da die retail version wie wohl einige andere auch.
also remedy nicht aufhören mit dem geldzählen das meiste kommt wohl noch.


----------



## lippianer (20. Februar 2012)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> jo red dead redemtion für den pc... da würde ich eventuell nochmal zuschlagen.
> auf der ps3 machts irgendwie keinen spaß vor allem das aiming....dem werd ich auf konsolen wohl nie was abgewinnen.
> von daher ist alan wake da es nun endlich auf pc kommt ein pflichtkauf.
> ich bevorzuge da die retail version wie wohl einige andere auch.
> also remedy nicht aufhören mit dem geldzählen das meiste kommt wohl noch.


red dead Redemtion das wäre cool für pc!>!


----------



## Vordack (20. Februar 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> wollt ich auch grad sagen,,unverständlich,,der PC is doch tot^^


 
Die eigentlichen Entwicklungskosten fanden ja vor 2 Jahren für die Urfassung statt. Nun wurden halt "nur" Portierungskosten gezahlt, wesentlich weniger als die ursprünglichen Herstellungskosten.

Deswegen ists ja nach 2 Tagen schon profitabel


----------



## xotoxic242 (20. Februar 2012)

Am Anfang war ich recht skeptisch bei Wake.Habe aber, da es ja "nur" 28 Euro kostet bei Steam vor zwei Tagen genuckelt.Und ich habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut.
Sehr geiles Spiel.Und seltsamer Weise sieht das Spiel in Aktion viel besser aus als auf manchen Screenshots.
Sehr geil das ganze, besonders die Story und Gänsehautfeeling is auch super.


----------



## heinz-otto (20. Februar 2012)

lippianer schrieb:


> red dead Redemtion das wäre cool für pc!>!


Wo wir schon beim Wünschen sind: Ich hätte gerne noch Heavy Rain für den PC. Dafür hatte ich sogar mal mit einer PS3 geliebäugelt.


----------



## Mentor501 (20. Februar 2012)

Wake sieht in Bewegung wirklich unfassbar gut aus, auch wenn man es kaum glauben will, die Grafik ist zumindest um ein vielfaches stimmiger als von dem Groß der angebliche  Grafikknaller.
Wie dem auch sei, hier wurde gerade RdR erwähnt, ich spiele es gerade und denke mir nur eins: "Oh mein Gottv wäre das jetzt auf dem PC genial!"
Gründe: Ich könnte per .ini Datei die Tageslänge nach oben hin manipulieren (Tage gehen wirklich unrealistisch schnell vorbei, mit ner ordentlichen Runde Poker schafft man es schonmal über einen (Spiel-)Tag und darüber hinaus, das kann einfach nicht angehen!

Außerdem wäre die Optik genial, denn technisch gesehen gehört Read Dead redemption auf der PS3 zum schlechtesten was ich bisher gesehen habe: furchtbare Distanztexturen die schon kaum mehr auffallen, weil die Auflösung scheinbar noch unter dem normalen 720p Standard zu liegen scheint Aliasing wo man hinschaut, extreme(!) slowdowns und Ruckler die einen wirklich aus der Atmosphäre reißen  etc. pp....

Das traurige daran ist eigentlich, das die Grafik für sich genommen traumhaft ist, ich habe nie so gute Farbabstimmung und natürliche Bildkomposition gesehen wie in diesem Spiel, wenn man auf den unfassbar gut animierten Pferden durch die Landschaften reitet und den Einfluss den der Sonnenstand auf die Szenarie hat beobachtet will man'(n) weinen vor Glückseligkeit, alles wirkt so unfassbar echt und stimmig!
Reine Konsolenspieler können sich wirklich glücklich schätzen, dass die Bildverbesserer und Scaler in den Fernsehern mittlerweile so weit fortgeschritten sind und sie mit dem großen Abstand vom TV vorlieb nehmen können, ohne gehörigen Abstand von meinem Bildschirm möchte ich das Spiel nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen.
Hört sich extrem nach Grafikhure an? Schon irgendwie, aber es ist einfach unfassbar schade wieviel Potential durch eine fehlende Portierung verschenkt worden ist.

Auch die Mods die es uU hätte geben können... naja.

Ich war irgendwann mal bei Wake:
Das Spiel ist toll, ich trauere zwar immer noch sehr dem Open World Alan Wake mit seiner fantastischen  Landschaft und netten Spielidee hinterher, aber, aber das fertige Spiel weiß ein wenig dies zu entschädigen.

Aber ich schwöre bei Gott, sollte ich jemanden treffen der sich das gesaugt hatt ist der seines Lebens nichtmehr sicher, das bisschen Geld hat wohl jeder übrig um die Entwickler wenigstens ein wenig zu entlohnen, und Microsoft gehört mit dem Nudelholz verdroschen!
Windows wurde besonders in der späteren Phase vor allem wegen seiner Spielunterstützung von der breiten Öffentlichkeit gekauft, aber klar, jetzt wo jeder Haushalt eh Windows hat und ohne gar nicht mehr geht, können sie natürlich auf den PC als   Spieleplattform spucken.
Microsoft exklusiv sollte es heißen, nicht PC exklusiv, und alls das nur weil Microsoft seine 10-20 Euro extra Gebühren pro Einheit´auf der Box bekommt, und beim PC dieser Gewinn ausbleibt.
Ich zahle von mir aus sogar Konsolenpreise für die Spiele (wobei sich deren Preise eher nach unten angleichen sollten nicht umgekehrt), hauptsache ich bekomme sie auch für den PC.


----------



## fatal-illusion (20. Februar 2012)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Wo wir schon beim Wünschen sind: Ich hätte gerne noch Heavy Rain für den PC. Dafür hatte ich sogar mal mit einer PS3 geliebäugelt.


 
DIESEM Wunsch schliess ich mich ohne Vorbehalte an! Heavy Rain war ungelogen der einzige Titel bisher, der mich einen Augenblick lang über eine PS3 hat nachdenken lassen, aber hach ja, ich befürchte zumindest HR wird ein Wunsch bleiben


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Februar 2012)

Ich könnte Heavy Rain zocken, aber ich habe eine von Grund auf tiefe Aversion gegen Quicktime-Drückereien...und dieses Spiel besteht leider fast nur aus solchen. Drum stand nach der Demo für mich fest: Niemals.


----------



## Phone83 (20. Februar 2012)

leiht euch doch ne konsole und zockt es..lohnt sich eines der besten spiele die ich gespielt habe


----------



## Chriss8185 (20. Februar 2012)

allso ich haben es grade gekauft! würd sein geld schon wert sein.


----------



## candymanXXL (21. Februar 2012)

"Aber ich schwöre bei Gott, sollte ich jemanden treffen der sich das gesaugt hatt ist der seines Lebens nichtmehr sicher, das bisschen Geld hat wohl jeder übrig um die Entwickler wenigstens ein wenig zu entlohnen, und Microsoft gehört mit dem Nudelholz verdroschen!"


Mach dich doch nicht zum Affen hier. Wer will dieses stinklangweilige Game schon downloaden? 
Langweilig, monoton, immer die gleichen besch.... Gegner, Interaktiver Film aber kein Game, wer will das Game 2x spielen? KEINER!, 
Grafik und traumhaft???, hast Du was an den Augen?, Schau mal nach oben, Schlieren wohin man schaut (es liegt sicher nicht an meiner GTX 580), die Story ist etwas durcheinander. Die Balance des Spiels ist ein Scherz, anstatt durch gezielte Highlights wird nur auf unfair platzierte und Menge von Gegnern gesetzt. Das Aha Erlebnis fehlt in jedem Fall. Ein absolutes B-Game! Sorry, aber gute Spiele sehen anders aus.
Würde das Game nicht für € 5,00 kaufen!


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die eigentlichen Entwicklungskosten fanden ja vor 2 Jahren für die Urfassung statt. Nun wurden halt "nur" Portierungskosten gezahlt, wesentlich weniger als die ursprünglichen Herstellungskosten.
> 
> Deswegen ists ja nach 2 Tagen schon profitabel


Danke dir Vordack.

Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben und schlussendlich hast du es bereits vor mir getan. Die News ist aber diesbzgl. auch sehr merkwürdig formuliert, es ist ja eindeutig von Entwicklungskosten die Rede und diese Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch.

Die reinen Entwicklungskosten sind in den sieben (?) Jahren angelaufen als Remedy das Spiel für die 360 entwickelt hat, bei der PC Version reden wir nur von den Portierungskosten.

Schön wie sich die meisten User unreflektiert darauf stürzen und natürlich Konsolen und/oder MS wieder verteufeln müssen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schön wie sich die meisten User unreflektiert darauf stürzen und natürlich Konsolen und/oder MS wieder verteufeln müssen.



Sicherlich ist es falsch Konsolen schlecht zu reden, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen was genau seine eigene Lieblingsplatform ist. Aber dass Remedy sich von den Konsolen-Only-Fesseln gelöst hat, ist vorbildlich und sollte viele Nachahmer finden. Wäre so oder so fairer, wenn Publisher nicht die volle Entscheidungsgewalt darüber hätten, welcher Titel unter welchen Portierungseinschränkungen released wird.


----------



## HMCpretender (21. Februar 2012)

Ich verstehe das nicht, habe doch neulich erst gelesen der PC sei tot


----------



## Khaos (21. Februar 2012)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht zum Affen hier. Wer will dieses stinklangweilige Game schon downloaden?
> Langweilig, monoton, immer die gleichen besch.... Gegner, Interaktiver Film aber kein Game, wer will das Game 2x spielen? KEINER!,
> Grafik und traumhaft???, hast Du was an den Augen?, Schau mal nach oben, Schlieren wohin man schaut (es liegt sicher nicht an meiner GTX 580), die Story ist etwas durcheinander. Die Balance des Spiels ist ein Scherz, anstatt durch gezielte Highlights wird nur auf unfair platzierte und Menge von Gegnern gesetzt. Das Aha Erlebnis fehlt in jedem Fall. Ein absolutes B-Game! Sorry, aber gute Spiele sehen anders aus.
> Würde das Game nicht für € 5,00 kaufen!


 
Lass mich raten:
Du erschrickst an jeder Stelle, wo man sich erschrecken kann, schmeißt dabei fast deine Maus weg und stirbst jedes mal, wenn Gegner auftauchen und bist hier deswegen jetzt am rumtrollen, wie scheiße doch das Game ist?  
Btw glaub ich dir nicht, dass du ne GTX580 hast. ^^ 

Trollolol.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Februar 2012)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Aber ich schwöre bei Gott, sollte ich jemanden treffen der sich das gesaugt hatt ist der seines Lebens nichtmehr sicher, das bisschen Geld hat wohl jeder übrig um die Entwickler wenigstens ein wenig zu entlohnen, und Microsoft gehört mit dem Nudelholz verdroschen!
> Windows wurde besonders in der späteren Phase vor allem wegen seiner Spielunterstützung von der breiten Öffentlichkeit gekauft, aber klar, jetzt wo jeder Haushalt eh Windows hat und ohne gar nicht mehr geht, können sie natürlich auf den PC als   Spieleplattform spucken.
> Microsoft exklusiv sollte es heißen, nicht PC exklusiv, und alls das nur weil Microsoft seine 10-20 Euro extra Gebühren pro Einheit´auf der Box bekommt, und beim PC dieser Gewinn ausbleibt.
> Ich zahle von mir aus sogar Konsolenpreise für die Spiele (wobei sich deren Preise eher nach unten angleichen sollten nicht umgekehrt), hauptsache ich bekomme sie auch für den PC.


 
Ich kaufe garantiert kein Spiel eines Entwicklers, der seine Kundschaft derart zum Narren hält wie Remedy. Ich ziehe es mir auch nicht, weil das Spiel schon allein durch die ganzen hier erwähnten QTEs und sinnlose Ballereien (die DLCs sind ja auch nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Schießereien) seinen ganzen Reiz verloren hat, mit dem es 2007 noch beworben wurde. Ich könnte da jedem, der sich das Spiel zieht, auf die Schulter klopfen und sagen: "Ich kann dich verstehen", und jedem, der sich blindlings diesen Mist kauft, weil Remedy ja so ein superduper toller Entwickler ist, der ja endlich sein wunderbares Meisterwerk von einem Spiel für den PC veröffentlicht, wie sie es schon seit jeher angekündigt haben, gratulieren, da sie bewiesen haben, wie beeinflussbar der Mensch doch durch leere Worte und Honig ums Maul schmieren ist.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist es falsch Konsolen schlecht zu reden, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen was genau seine eigene Lieblingsplatform ist. Aber dass Remedy sich von den Konsolen-Only-Fesseln gelöst hat, ist vorbildlich und sollte viele Nachahmer finden. Wäre so oder so fairer, wenn Publisher nicht die volle Entscheidungsgewalt darüber hätten, welcher Titel unter welchen Portierungseinschränkungen released wird.




Hab ich irgendwo behauptet das ich jemandem meine Lieblingsplattform aufdrücken will?
Ich spiele im Moment selbst wieder mehr am PC, wobei RDR gerade wieder im Lfw. meiner 360 liegt ... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich hab den Absatz mit unreflektiert und Konsolen in Hinblick auf die Aussage "nach zwei Tagen Entwicklungskosten wieder eingespielt!" in Verbindung mit "PC ist als Spieleplattform tot!" gebracht, siehe die ersten Kommentare in diesem Thread.

Ich bin übrigens ein sehr großer Befürworter jedem seine Plattform zu gönnen, besser noch zwei oder gar drei Systeme zu verwenden ... so kann man sich überall die Rosinen rauspicken.  

Ach ja, eines noch: was heißt hier Konsolen-Only-Fesseln gelöst? Remedy hat aus freien Stücken einen Vertrag mit MS abgeschlossen, niemand wurde gezwungen mit irgendjemand zusammenzuarbeiten. Remedy war und ist für sich selbstständig, d.h. sie wurden nicht aufgekauft. D.h. MS kam an, bot Geld für die Exklusivität und Remedy hat zugeschlagen ... also bitte hier nicht von Fesseln oder gar Unterdrückung reden.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2012)

Khaos schrieb:


> Btw glaub ich dir nicht, dass du ne GTX580 hast. ^^
> 
> Trollolol.


Wobei sich hier natürlich die Frage stellt woher er weiß, wie Alan Wake auf seinem PC läuft und grafisch dargestellt wird wenn er das Spiel niemals nie kaufen würde. 

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei sich hier natürlich die Frage stellt woher er weiß, wie Alan Wake auf seinem PC läuft und grafisch dargestellt wird wenn er das Spiel niemals nie kaufen würde.
> 
> Hat da jemand eine Idee?


 
Ja, aber keine legale


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei sich hier natürlich die Frage stellt woher  er weiß, wie Alan Wake auf seinem PC läuft und grafisch dargestellt wird  wenn er das Spiel niemals nie kaufen würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ja, aber keine legale


 


candymanXXL schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht zum Affen hier. Wer will dieses stinklangweilige Game schon downloaden?



Gezogen scheint er es auch nicht zu haben - aber vielleicht hat er ja ne Kristallkugel die ihm das alles verraten hat?


----------



## candymanXXL (21. Februar 2012)

> Btw glaub ich dir nicht, dass du ne GTX580 hast.


An DEINER Stelle würde ich das auch nicht glauben können ..............!



> Wobei sich hier natürlich die Frage stellt woher er weiß, wie Alan Wake  auf seinem PC läuft und grafisch dargestellt wird wenn er das Spiel  niemals nie kaufen würde.


stimmt! Aber da habt Ihr was zum grübbeln.



> Ja, aber keine legale


...der nächste Klugscheißer



> Gezogen scheint er es auch nicht zu haben - aber vielleicht hat er ja ne Kristallkugel die ihm das alles verraten hat?


.....und noch ein Klugscheißer
Im Kindergarten ist das Durchschnittsniveau höher!

Wobei sich hier natürlich die Frage stellt woher er das weiß


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2012)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> ...der nächste Klugscheißer
> 
> .....und noch ein Klugscheißer
> Im Kindergarten ist das Durchschnittsniveau höher!


 Jap. Sehr niveauvoll die Leute einfach zu beschimpfen statt mal Gegenargumente zu bringen.


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2012)

Also mich hat Alan Wake bisher auch nicht begeistern können. 
Ich dachte da wird mit Spannung eine schöne Geister-Geschichte erzählt und was war: Gleich nach Spielbeginn wurde ich mit massenhaft   Axt schwingenden Geistern konfrontiert. Wo bleibt da der Spannungsbogen? Völlig schlecht gemacht, meiner Meinung nach. 

Aber das sind eben pers. Meinungen. Ich hätte wesentlich mehr "Suspense" und Geschick beim Aufbau der Story erwartet.


----------



## fatal-illusion (21. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ich kaufe garantiert kein Spiel eines Entwicklers, der seine Kundschaft derart zum Narren hält wie Remedy. Ich ziehe es mir auch nicht, weil das Spiel schon allein durch die ganzen hier erwähnten QTEs und sinnlose Ballereien (die DLCs sind ja auch nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Schießereien) seinen ganzen Reiz verloren hat, mit dem es 2007 noch beworben wurde. Ich könnte da jedem, der sich das Spiel zieht, auf die Schulter klopfen und sagen: "Ich kann dich verstehen", und jedem, der sich blindlings diesen Mist kauft, weil Remedy ja so ein superduper toller Entwickler ist, der ja endlich sein wunderbares Meisterwerk von einem Spiel für den PC veröffentlicht, wie sie es schon seit jeher angekündigt haben, gratulieren, da sie bewiesen haben, wie beeinflussbar der Mensch doch durch leere Worte und Honig ums Maul schmieren ist.


 
Selbst je gespielt? Also AW, irgendwo angespielt, dergleichen? Ich habe z.B. nur ein CoD je gespielt und empfand in diesem JEDE Schießerei als zig mal sinnloser als jegliche in AW bisher  Was genau meinst du mit "zum Narren halten"? Da ich weder Vorberichterstattungen 2007 noch jetzt zu AW - bewusst - miterlebt hab, versteh ich den Satz ernsthaft nicht, würd mich freuen, wenn du das kurz erklären könntest, danke 

Ich persönlich kaufte das Spiel nicht weil es von Remedy kommt, von mir aus hätt's Mark Leung aka a member of Uglysoft vertreiben können, ich habe es gekauft, weil mir das Setting unglaublich zusagte und in diesem Genre mMn viel zu wenig auf'm Markt ist (falls du Alternativvorschläge bereit hast, immer her damit!).  Es kommen doch auch andere Spiele (vermehrt) viel früher auf der Konsole raus und wird dem PC erst n halbes Jahr +- n paar Monate gegönnt.

Es könnt mir nicht egaler sein, WANN ein Spiel - ehemals als Exklusivtitel vertrieben - für andere Plattformen erscheint, ich freu mich darüber, dass man zumindest irgendwann die Chance bekommt, dieses Spiel zu spielen, wenn man auf keine Konsole zurückgreifen will und - für mich - das Spielerlebnis stimmt. Veräppelt werden wir Konsumenten ohnehin in jeder Branche, da is der Videospielsektor nur ein kleiner Ast. Und das als gültiges Argument für Raubkopieen zu sehen (weil's mich eh net interessiert, weil's Scheisse is, weil ich mich verarscht fühl etc...) erm nein, nicht in meinen Augen, da klopf ich keinem auf die Schulter, sondern nur mal sanft auf'n Hinterkopf.

Wenn mich ein Spiel von vornherein nicht interessiert, lass ich die Finger davon . aus. Und selbst das Argument, dass immer weniger Demoversionen erscheinen (was ich selbst auch nicht willkommen heiß), zieht für mich nur wenig, es gibt in der heutigen Zeit genug Möglichkeiten (Video reviews, 1-2 Parts vone nem Let's play etc....) um sich für sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen, ob Interesse besteht oder nicht.

Menschen sind beeinflußbar ja, definitiv, aber es steht - noch - in vielen Belangen frei, ob man sich "anleinen" lässt oder nicht. Würde aber deshalb Niemandem unterstellen, er wäre blind, dumm oder ein "Sklave", nur weil er sich ein Spiel kauft, welches - viel zu spät - aus welchen Gründen auch immer plötzlich doch noch auf anderen Plattformen erscheint.


----------



## knarfe1000 (21. Februar 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Red Dead Redemption






Auch wenn ich fürchte, dass der Zug abgefahren ist


----------



## Khaos (21. Februar 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jap. Sehr niveauvoll die Leute einfach zu beschimpfen statt mal Gegenargumente zu bringen.


 
Eben, auf Grund seines Niveaus bezweifle ich, dass er in einem gewissen Alter ist, um sich eine GTX580 leisten zu können. ^^ 
Hat wahrscheinlich nur auf Youtube ´nen HD-Video geguckt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Februar 2012)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Selbst je gespielt? Also AW, irgendwo angespielt, dergleichen? Ich habe z.B. nur ein CoD je gespielt und empfand in diesem JEDE Schießerei als zig mal sinnloser als jegliche in AW bisher  Was genau meinst du mit "zum Narren halten"? Da ich weder Vorberichterstattungen 2007 noch jetzt zu AW - bewusst - miterlebt hab, versteh ich den Satz ernsthaft nicht, würd mich freuen, wenn du das kurz erklären könntest, danke
> 
> Ich persönlich kaufte das Spiel nicht weil es von Remedy kommt, von mir aus hätt's Mark Leung aka a member of Uglysoft vertreiben können, ich habe es gekauft, weil mir das Setting unglaublich zusagte und in diesem Genre mMn viel zu wenig auf'm Markt ist (falls du Alternativvorschläge bereit hast, immer her damit!).  Es kommen doch auch andere Spiele (vermehrt) viel früher auf der Konsole raus und wird dem PC erst n halbes Jahr +- n paar Monate gegönnt.


 

Der Hintergrund zu AW ist folgender: 2007 kam Windows Vista auf den Markt sowie DX10. Alan Wake wurde als Vorzeigetitel für Vista angekündigt mit wunderschönen DX10 Effekten, Open World usw. usf. Kurz darauf kam auch die Ankündigung für XBox, aber man wollte sich auf die PC Version konzentrieren. Bis 2010 wurde es dann immer wieder verschoben, und es galt schon als Vapoware. Dann hieß es plötzlich, dass AW für den PC komplett eingestellt worden ist, und man auch nicht vor hätte, es je darauf zu veröffentlichen. Da stellte sich der Sprecher von Remedy allen Ernstes dahin und meinte, dass Alan Wake ein Spiel ist, was man am besten auf der Couch spielt, und das deshalb der PC nicht infrage käme. Man werde auch davon absehen, eine PC Version zu veröffentlichen ,die wär quasi für immer auf Eis gelegt. 

(Das war nichts weiter als blödes Marketinggelaber um die Verkäufe der XBox 360 zu pushen, was traurigerweise sogar funktioniert hat, wie ich in meinem Freundeskreis erlebt habe. Da haben sich Menschen für 12 Stunden unterhaltung eine Konsole für 250 - 300 € gekauft und anschließend noch das Spiel selbst.)

Und jetzt auf einmal kommt der Typ wie ein Heiland zurück zur PC-Community und erklärt überschwenglich, dass sie nun endlich die nötige Technologie haben, um Alan Wake auf den heimischen PC zu bringen. Nach 2 Jahren. 
Zugegeben, man hat da ein paar technische Neuerungen reingebracht, aber wer mich als Käufer offensichtlich nicht haben will und erst dann angekrochen kommt, als die  Verkäufe schlecht und die anderen Verträge ausgelaufen sind, dem will ich dann auch nicht mein Geld geben. Ganz einfach. Schlimmer ist nur noch der Typ von Epic Games, der mal meinte: Auf dem PC gibt's kein Geld mehr, also verkaufen wir da auch nichts mehr. Und plötzlich kommt Gears of War 3 doch für den PC raus. Und leider gibt's trotzdem Menschen, die sowas dann auch noch kaufen. 
Aber mir soll es letzten Endes egal sein. Ich rege mich über Remedy auf, andere dann wieder über Origin oder Ubisoft, was mir wiederrum egal ist, BF oder Assassin's Creed kaufe und spiele ich trotzdem.

EDIT: Sehr interessant ist übrigens, dass nach 48 Stunden die Portierungskosten wieder drin waren. Ich habe das Spiel mal im Auge gehalten bei Steam. Am Tag des Release hatten es nach 24 Stunden max. 1600 Spieler gleichzeitig gespielt, nach 48 waren es 2300 gleichzeitig. Ist ziemlich mager, wie ich finde. Zumindest was den Umsatz anbelangt. Wenn soviel drauf gehofft haben, hätten es auch viele direkt am Release gespielt. Von daher waren die Portierungskosten anscheinend recht gering.


----------



## fatal-illusion (21. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund zu AW ist folgender: 2007 kam Windows Vista auf den Markt sowie DX10. Alan Wake wurde als Vorzeigetitel für Vista angekündigt mit wunderschönen DX10 Effekten, Open World usw. usf. Kurz darauf kam auch die Ankündigung für XBox, aber man wollte sich auf die PC Version konzentrieren. Bis 2010 wurde es dann immer wieder verschoben, und es galt schon als Vapoware. Dann hieß es plötzlich, dass AW für den PC komplett eingestellt worden ist, und man auch nicht vor hätte, es je darauf zu veröffentlichen. Da stellte sich der Sprecher von Remedy allen Ernstes dahin und meinte, dass Alan Wake ein Spiel ist, was man am besten auf der Couch spielt, und das deshalb der PC nicht infrage käme. Man werde auch davon absehen, eine PC Version zu veröffentlichen ,die wär quasi für immer auf Eis gelegt.
> 
> (Das war nichts weiter als blödes Marketinggelaber um die Verkäufe der XBox 360 zu pushen, was traurigerweise sogar funktioniert hat, wie ich in meinem Freundeskreis erlebt habe. Da haben sich Menschen für 12 Stunden unterhaltung eine Konsole für 250 - 300 € gekauft und anschließend noch das Spiel selbst.)
> 
> ...



Oha, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung, das war mir allerdings nicht bekannt, da die ganze Konsolenära mit Windows Vista gleich mit völlig an mir vorbei ging. So kann ich auch deinen Unmut verstehen und hätte mich wohl selbst mehr als einmal überlegen lassen, bevor ich's mir geholt hätte. Ebenso hab ich das mit EPIC verpasst, Gears of War sagt mir als Marke z.B. gar nichts hm....ok, ich sollte mich wohl doch genauer informieren bzw. das Ganze n wenig aufmerksamer verfolgen in Zukunft...

Für mich war AW quasi Neuland und fast sowas wie ein "Neutitel", ich wusste zwar, dass es schon auf Konsole rauskam, aber nicht annähernd mit dem background, danke noch mal.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Februar 2012)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> ok, ich sollte mich wohl doch genauer informieren bzw. das Ganze n wenig aufmerksamer verfolgen in Zukunft...


 
Mach's nicht, damit ersparst du dir nur Stress und ein verbittertes Leben, so wie ich eins führe 

Und "bitte" zu den Infos, der ganze Kram ist leider arg in Vergessenheit geraten. Ist wie damals mit Modern Warfare 2, als es hieß, es würde keine dedizierten Server und nur Matchmaking geben. Da gab es eine Steamgruppe mit unzähligen Mitgliedern, die zum Boykott aufriefen. Und dann, am Tag des Release, konnte man in der Steamgruppe sehen, dass, bis auf vielleicht 5 %, ALLE das Spiel gespielt haben. Immer wieder herrlich.

Aber hey, draußen müssen Kinder für meine Milkaschokolade sterben und ich beschwer mich über Videospiele. 1st-world-problems


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> schön wenn man sich selbst sowas vorlügen kann um sein Gewissen nicht zu belasten!


 


krucki1 schrieb:


> Du musst es ja wissen, du kennst mich ja auch so gut, Träumer.


 Jemand der auf der Logik der Unterhaltungsindustrie festhängt "Anzahl der Kopien x Verkaufspreis = tatsächlicher Schaden", kann halt einfach nicht verstehen das es sowas wie eine Mitnahmementalität gibt, wo einfach in Massen mitgenommen wird weil es nix kostet.


----------



## stawacz (21. Februar 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Jemand der auf der Logik der Unterhaltungsindustrie festhängt "Anzahl der Kopien x Verkaufspreis = tatsächlicher Schaden", kann halt einfach nicht verstehen das es sowas wie eine Mitnahmementalität gibt, wo einfach in Massen mitgenommen wird weil es nix kostet.


 

das seh ich auch oft,,ich kenn leute,die haben terrabyte an daten mit irgendwelchem zeug,das sie nie nutzen,,,,getreu dem motto wat man hat, dat hat man...^^

als richtigen schaden würd ich das jetzt auch nich ansehen,,die hätten es nich gekauft,und zockens auch noch nich mal^^


----------

